# Vivexotic VX36 - Heating/Habitat Advice - Corn Snake



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi there 

I've just purchased a Vivexotic VX36, with the intention of it soon becoming the new home for my Corn snake "Stheno". She's currenty housed in a 30cm^3 and is outgrowing this by the hour.

I've just got a few questions really about how best to heat her new home.

Ceramics are mentioned alot on these forums, and they seem to have a good life, and create a nice warm enviroment. But how easy are they to fix to a Vivexotic?, Has anyone done it in the past?, have you got pics?, etc...

Also, I was thinking of ways to enrich the enviroment for her. This viv shall be going in my room, So I'd like it to be quite showy, and not sterile looking with just plastic tubs and newspaper.

I saw pictures of someone having a little mini wooden ladder for their snake to climb on, which I though was a great idea. I was wondering if anyone else had any suggestions.

I intend to use Beech Chippings as a substrate, as they look nice  But to have a nice area of Aspen to allow her to burrow and hide as she wishes.

Apart from that, a few hides and alot of fake plants, can anyone else think of something that would be nice to create the best home possible for Stheno.

Regards,

Mitch


----------



## Chamelia (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a vivexoitc viv and its easy to attach lighting into. You can screw pretty much anything into them as they are wooden, plus they have holes at the top for all of the cables to get our through. Ceramic lights are good but expensive, and for a corn snake you would be fine with fluorescent lighting and a heat mat (you will need to sandwich the heat mat between glass to protect it and it won't work under the wood). Hope that helps


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's one of my vivexotic 36"








I just use heat mats in my vivs but it wouldn't be hard to screw in a bulb fitting.
I have aspen as a substrate, terracotta pots as hides, nice bits of cork branch and ropes. I threaded the silk plants through the rope so it basically becomes a curtain on one side providing loads of cover.
The snakes seem to like it.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

That looks nice Angela  

How have you fixed the roap to the ceiling?

Also, with the Heatmat, You just running it off a normal MatStat, right?


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

The ropes are attached with hooks - like the ones you use for curtain tie backs...Then i just used a pair of pliers to fold it right over on itself so there is no sharp edges.
I am running my heat mats on mat stats at the moment but I am waiting for my pulse stat to come as I hate the fluctuation of the normal stats.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hiya - I have one of these vivs, and use a heatmat underneath a slate coloured ceramic floor tile for the 'hot' end.
To cover up the cables for the heatmat and stat probe, I got some plastic 'ivy' type plants and these then wrap around the cables, which are then secure to the ceiling of the viv using some cable holders with sticky pads on.

I've also got a parrot perch (basically a y shaped large smooth wooden branch) from pets at home and screwed a piece of plywood about 8inch square to the bottom of this to balance it. That can be placed anywhere in the viv for the corn to climb on (ours loves it !). You can also do the same with floor standing plastic plants too, dot a couple about for some ground cover. For substrate I use all Aspen, our corn loves burrowing in it, but I have used beech chips in the past, a mix sounds a good idea.
A couple of nice hides, water bowl and that should look great ..... :2thumb:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Cheers for all the ideas 

Another question, What would be the best way to fix a background to the viv?


----------

